# Fantome dark white



## mje1980 (27/3/19)

Grabbed a bottle down at berry ( epic bottle shop if $$ is no object lol ! ). Pretty damn nice, a little milder than I’d expected but really easy to drink. Amber coloured saison, medium bodied and nice fruit without bring over the top.


----------



## Markbeer (28/3/19)

Marcus @shacked is a big user of the Fantome yeast. I've tried a few he has made with it and they were great, particularly a RIS.

It's a seasonal release yeast, the RIS was nice a dry. Will need to keep an eye out for it.



mje1980 said:


> Grabbed a bottle down at berry ( epic bottle shop if $$ is no object lol ! ). Pretty damn nice, a little milder than I’d expected but really easy to drink. Amber coloured saison, medium bodied and nice fruit without bring over the top.


----------



## mje1980 (28/3/19)

Markbeer said:


> Marcus @shacked is a big user of the Fantome yeast. I've tried a few he has made with it and they were great, particularly a RIS.
> 
> It's a seasonal release yeast, the RIS was nice a dry. Will need to keep an eye out for it.



Interesting! I have 3726 for starters but the fantome was really well balanced between fruit and phenols, I really enjoyed it. I’ll keep that in mind. You and bloody RIS!!! Haha


----------



## mje1980 (28/3/19)

If that is wyeast 3725 I have used that before in a biere de garde which I definately enjoyed. Too many to choose from!


----------



## shacked (29/3/19)

Ahhhh Fantome! They use a house sacc strain but have so much bacteria, brett, wild sacc and all sorts of other stuff in their beer. I've had 2 bottles from the same batch that have been completely different! I have a mixed culture that originated from Fantome that I've gone 7 generation on (including 500L in barrel at 5 Baz); that you are welcome to harvest from. 

Once we do the bottle release from the brewery, I was going to get some of the sour beer fans together to do a vertical of all 7 batches.

East Coast Yeast have done a Fantome sacc isolate that I've never seen in Australia.

I'm connected with Dany on FB so can ask him any other questions that you may have!


----------



## shacked (29/3/19)

Markbeer said:


> Marcus @shacked is a big user of the Fantome yeast. I've tried a few he has made with it and they were great, particularly a RIS.
> 
> It's a seasonal release yeast, the RIS was nice a dry. Will need to keep an eye out for it.



Not quite! The RIS was the gulden draak sacc strain! However, I do have a mixed culture RIS in secondary at the moment that uses a blend of my fantome and wildflower cultures; should be ready for Gino's 2020.


----------



## Markbeer (29/3/19)

Sorry, you are correct. That gulden draak was the one that made great RIS. Which wyeast or white labs number is it?

Is that also the strain you used @shacked for the candy syrup experiment?





shacked said:


> Not quite! The RIS was the gulden draak sacc strain! However, I do have a mixed culture RIS in secondary at the moment that uses a blend of my fantome and wildflower cultures; should be ready for Gino's 2020.


----------



## shacked (29/3/19)

Markbeer said:


> Sorry, you are correct. That gulden draak was the one that made great RIS. Which wyeast or white labs number is it?
> 
> Is that also the strain you used @shacked for the candy syrup experiment?



Yes it is! I made all the syrup beers, a RIS, a wheat stout, blonde, the shoalhaven barrel beer etc with it. I got 12 batches from 1 pack. Attenuation was about 85%-90% for most batches.

It's WYEAST 3739PC: http://www.wyeastlab.com/yeast-strain/flanders-golden-ale


----------



## Markbeer (30/3/19)

Is there any way to predict release of wyeast pc strains?

What was the temp the RIS was fermented at? Was free.of any fusely taste.



shacked said:


> Yes it is! I made all the syrup beers, a RIS, a wheat stout, blonde, the shoalhaven barrel beer etc with it. I got 12 batches from 1 pack. Attenuation was about 85%-90% for most batches.
> 
> It's WYEAST 3739PC: http://www.wyeastlab.com/yeast-strain/flanders-golden-ale


----------



## shacked (30/3/19)

Markbeer said:


> Is there any way to predict release of wyeast pc strains?
> 
> What was the temp the RIS was fermented at? Was free.of any fusely taste.



Released in Q3 to coincide with the northern hemisphere summer.

Pitched a whole cake in at 22/23C and ramped up to 28C. It went from 1.090 to 1.006 in 6 days and was carbonated in 3 days. Beer was mashed at 64C for 3 hours and 1kg out of 30kg was cane sugar. 

I find you need to push Belgian yeasts a lot harder than most folks think but use a heat + cold source to control temp fluctuations. Scotty and I recently did a Kweik and pitched in at 37C! I do my saisons at 30C+.


----------

